# Vancouver Aquarium... 3D Camera



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Was at a conferance @ Vancouver Aquarium today checking out a new all in one 3D Camera from panasonic. Got friendly with one of the guys there and he brought me in to see a wolf eel breeding reasearch project. Super cool! Thousands and thousands of the little guys all hatching In a tank. Got to see the eggs and hatchlings. They are doing reasearch in farming them for the edibale market. Wolf Eel Soup anyone? 

P.S. The 3D is super cool and super easy to use. 

Stupid easy!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Lucky you, sounds like a pretty cool experience.


----------

